# 100/100 2x2 Multiblind Progress Thread



## highnickk (Aug 2, 2020)

I want to have a multi blind world record, and 2x2 blindfolded is relatively easy. Also, the best result I saw anywhere is 6/6. I´m taking an incredibly ambitious journey to get 100/100 2x2 multi blind success. I´ll update everyone when I get a new best or something important happens. So far, I had 2 attempts, and my second one was a 1/2 4:42.897, dnfing the second cube by 3 corners. See you next update.

8/1- 1/2 4:42.897
8/3- 1/2 2:02.169
8/3- 2/2 3:07.037


----------



## Josh_ (Aug 2, 2020)

You have 100 2x2s?


----------



## ProStar (Aug 2, 2020)

Are you planning on doing old-style MBLD or current rules?


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Aug 2, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Are you planning on doing old-style MBLD or current rules?


Would also like to know this, because doing it subhour would require lots and lots of skill, especially considering BLD exec on 2x2 is terrible most of the time.
Next: I hope you are aware that you will be memorizing the same amount of information as a 34 cube multiblind (according to the following calculations anyway) and it would be very difficult to get 100/100.


Spoiler



Assume 18 letters per 3x3 for memo. 6 for 2x2 since you always start with at least 1 corner solved. So 100 2x2s would be 600 letters. Divided by 18 gives 33.333... So 100 2x2s = 33 or so 3x3s. Obviously it varies a bit but I think this is a solid calculation


So you will need quite some skill either way. 
Regardless, interesting task. Goodluck


----------



## highnickk (Aug 2, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> You have 100 2x2s?


I'm planning on getting 100 2x2, but I only have 1 rn, 4 including 4x4s


----------



## highnickk (Aug 2, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Are you planning on doing old-style MBLD or current rules?


Old-style. I don't want to be pressured too hard


----------



## Josh_ (Aug 2, 2020)

nicholas the cuber said:


> I'm planning on getting 100 2x2, but I only have 1 rn, 4 including 4x4s


I suggest that you get a few at a time as you improve so if you give up you aren't stuck with 100 2x2s


----------



## highnickk (Aug 2, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> I suggest that you get a few at a time as you improve so if you give up you aren't stuck with 100 2x2s


I will get them a few at a time, because I'm not gonna go out of my way and spend 375$ on 2x2s at once


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 3, 2020)

I thought I was silly when I went out and bought 10 square-1s for my square-1 multi.  Just make sure you find a good source for inexpensive 2x2x2s!!

And good luck!


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 3, 2020)

This is a unique and unnecessary task that you are after. I would rather do 4MBLD and 5MBLD, if I get bored of the standard MBLD.

How will you be procuring 100 2x2s. And is it really worth the investment you are putting in?


----------



## PizzaCuber (Aug 3, 2020)

“*I have a dream...*” - Nicholas the Cuber


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 3, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> This is a unique and unnecessary task that you are after. I would rather do 4MBLD and 5MBLD, if I get bored of the standard MBLD.


Given the fact that he has a 1/2 as his best so far, I’m not sure he would be able to do 4mbld


----------



## highnickk (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Given the fact that he has a 1/2 as his best so far, I’m not sure he would be able to do 4mbld


True, I haven't even had a 3bld success yet.


----------



## highnickk (Aug 4, 2020)

I just got my first full success, and it was faster than my first ever general success


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Aug 4, 2020)

Seeing as you don't have a big amount of knowledge and experience on blind, and also multiblind, this might have been a large task to undertake, and maybe a bit rushed into. As I've mentioned, this is equal to around a 32-34 3x3 multiblind. That's a whole lot of information to memorize. I'm not saying you won't be able to do it, many people could if they wanted to memorize so much, after sufficient practice. But I think it's a lot more than you think it is. Also yeah, no one needs 100 2x2s, as abunickabhi said 'unneccesary'.


----------



## highnickk (Aug 26, 2020)

Later today, I'm trying a 6 cube attempt. Wish me luck.


----------



## highnickk (Oct 7, 2020)

I lose motivation to do things, so I'll attempt more attempts at a later time. I set way too ambitious goals.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 7, 2020)

I for one would love to see you succeed. Is it a silly goal? Sure it is. Just like my 10 square-1's blindfolded. Maybe it is significantly sillier to buy 100 2x2x2s than it was for me to buy 10 matching square-1s, but my square-1s were pretty silly. And it's fun to be able to say you're the only one who's ever done something, even if it is something that is somewhat silly and only never done before because no one else was silly enough to try it.


----------



## qwr (Oct 7, 2020)

can't wait for @sigalig 1000/1000 2x2 mbld

if you really were to buy 100 2x2s, the cheapest would be guanpo or meilong in bulk. From ziicube, 100 meilong 2x2s would be $72 + $100 shipping, which is not that much more than one GAN 11 M pro if you didn't consider shipping 6.3 kg of cubes


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 7, 2020)

I just think that the idea of buying 100 2x2s is kinda weird. Then again, people buy several hundreds of 3x3s to make mosaics.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 29, 2020)

johnnick said:


> I was wondering if everyone could post a timeline of their progress. So, let's say you're sub 10. When did you become sub 30? What about sub 20? sub 15, sub 12, etc.? And throughout all of this, what cubes did you use. I'm obviously referring to 3x3's.


why is that in a thread about 2mbld?


----------



## highnickk (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm back on my goal. Time to relearn 2bld.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 26, 2021)

nicholas the cuber said:


> I'm back on my goal. Time to relearn 2bld.


Good luck, did you buy 100 2x2s though?


----------



## qwr (Apr 26, 2021)

Your progress thread had zero progress


----------

